# eigener Webserver privat zu Hause...



## hansen (29. September 2002)

Hi,

Also mein Ziel ist es:

einen eigenen Webserver zu Hause (keine Programmierumgebung)

Der Server sollte folgende Dinge leisten:

- Domain hosting
- Webserver
- FTP
- Mailserver
- PHP, CGI, ...

(Halt alles was man so braucht für eine Website)


Ressourcen die ich habe:

- einen PC (166 Mhz Pentium)
- Linux Suse 7.1 (keine Linux kenntnisse)
- Windows 2000 pro
- Windoes 2000 server
- T-DSL Flatrate


Ich wäre natrülich bereit noch in anderen Dingen zu investieren.
Wie gehe ich das Problem an?

Womit soll ich mich beschäftigen? Was brauche ich noch?

Bitte helft mir meinen eigenen Server ans Netz zu schließen.

Bitte meldet euch schnell!


Gruß Alex


----------



## dPo2000 (30. September 2002)

Hi,

ehm Alex, ich hoffe du bist dir im Klaren was du da vorhast. Ich sage nicht das es unmöglich ist, aber professionell hosten wird auf jeden Fall "zuhause" unmöglich sein. Firmen beschäftigen sich Vollzeit mit den von dir angesprochenen Themen ;P

sorry das ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte, wollte nur etwas Denkanstoß geben ob es Sinn macht. Zu Lernzwecken sicher... aber nicht "professionell" 


MfG,
dPo


----------



## hansen (30. September 2002)

Hi,

Nett für den kleinen Denkanstoß.
Es geht sich bei mir gar nicht ums professionelle hosten. 
Ich würde gerne meine Website und Domain und die eines Kumpels auf diesen Server tun. Das ist nicht gedacht um den zuverkaufen oder so. Ganz privat.

Also bitte macht vorschläge wie ich das am schnellsten und am günstisten umsetzten kann (wenn überhaupt)

Gruzß Alex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Oktober 2002)

Also wenns nur Privat sein soll und du keine Linux Kentnisse hast würde ich einfach mal sagen installiere dein Windows 2000 mit IIS (falls der stabil auf einem 166er läuft) - Andernfalls halt die Suse mit Apache. 

ansonsten noch:

- FTP Server is afair beim IIS dabei.
- Firewall 
- Ein Tool für eine feste IP (z.B. No Ip )
- Mailserver sollte beim IIS dabei sein (bin nicht ganz sicher)
- PHP, ASP, CGI sollten kein Problem darstellen, installation und Configuration sind gut dokumentiert und relativ einfach...

OK, mir fällt grad nix mehr ein (blockade im Kopf)




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## hansen (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi, 

also das denke ich das kleinste Problem. Wie schaffe ich es Provider unabhängig zu werden. Mit Provider meine ich den DOmain Hoster.
Wie hoste ich die Domain?

MfG

Alex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Oktober 2002)

Also bei meinen Providern (Strato, Cyberwebhosting) kann ich Domains umleiten. Bei NoIp kannst du dir eine "feste" IP holen auf die du die URLs umleiten kannst... Ist sicher nicht professionell, aber besser als nix...



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## hansen (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

Also das kann ich bei meinem Domainanbieter auch.
Aber das will ich ja nicht.
Ich möchte meine eigenen Domains hosten.
Ist das irgendwie möglich?
Ich möchte sie nicht weiterleiten lassen.

Übrigens habe ich das tool von no-ip mal ausprobiert. Funktionirt auch alles, doch wenn die Verbindung getrennt wird, dann ist der halt offlie. Gibt es irgend ein Programm, das diesen Vorgang verhindert (das unterbrechen) oder der sich dann direkt wieder einwählt?

Das klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht.
Gruß

Heinz


----------



## dPo2000 (2. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

um deine eigenen Domains zu hosten benötigst du ein Netzwerk mit einem DNS Server. Dieser Server muss bestimmten Spezifikationen entsprechen. Danach brauchst du nur noch einen Eintrag bei der DENIC und alles geht seinen Gang . Die Preise für diese Einträge habe ich leider im Moment nicht im Kopf, aber hier solltest du alle Infos finden...


(hab ich irgendwas vergessen ?)


MfG,
dPo

*Update: * hier ist die aktuelle Preisliste der DENIC: [link]


----------



## TenTacle (27. Oktober 2003)

*Web-Server @ Home leufen lassen*

*Moin Freaks * 

...hier vielleicht eine Lösung für dieses "kleine Problemchen" :

Also ich habe soeben meinen WebServer erstellt - und er läuft super !

*Dazu braucht man aber etwas Zeit und auch einige Downloads sind nötig. *

Vorüberlegung:
Wie soll die Domain heißen?
Meine sollte eigendlich http://www.TT-GOA.de heißen - da die Domain ".de" aber Geld kostet und ich erst mal nur einen Test laufen lassen möchte, hab ich mir eine Kostenlose bei www.DynDNS.org besorgt. Dort muss man sich kurz registrieren (kostenlos) und schon kan man die Domain aussuchen: Nun heißt meine HomePage erst mal www.TT-GOA.HomeIP.net - die Endung ist etwas länger als ".de" (dafür kostenlos). So, wie sag ich dem Internet, dass meine gerade ebend erstellete Web-Adresse bei mir auf meinem Rechner liegt ? - Antwort: *DirectUpdate:* - Dieses Tool bekommt man auf der DynDNS-Seite. Es sorgt dafür, dass meine IP-Adresse (z.B.: 145.254.56.58) an einen DNS-Server von DynDNS.org gesendet wird und somit mit meiner HomePage-Adresse (http://www.TT-GOA.HomeIP.net) syncronisiert wird.

Hauptteil:
Wenn das alles läuft muss man jetzt den Server auf seinem eigenem Rechner erst einmal installieren, denn wenn ich nun meine Adresse in den Browser eingebe findet der diese auch - jedoch mit der Fehlermeldung, dass diese nicht angezeigt werden kann (klar hat er mein Rechner gefunden, durch DynDNS.org aber er kann ja nicht irgendeine File auf meinem Rechner als HTML-Index anzeigen). Damit er eine HTML-Seite anzeigen kann, die sich auf meinem Rechner befindet, wie zu Beispiel die Index-Datei (Willkommen-Seite) von meiner HomePage habe ich mir das Tool Apache, besser gesagt "XAMPP" für Windows gesaugt. Das ganze gibts auch für Linux - nur leider stecke ich da noch in den Kinderschuhen.   - Einfach bei Google eingeben und suchen lassen. XAMPP (WAMPP) vereinigt eine ganze Reihe von ServerTools. W heißt Windows, A heißt Apache, M heißt MySQL, P heißt Perl und das zweite P heißt PHP. Insgesamt ist es ein ganzes ZIP-Paket, man bekommt es aber auch als Installer irgendwo gesaugt - wenn man ordentlich sucht. Ansonsten die ZIP-File entpacken und die *.TXT Dateien gut durchlesen ! <-- WICHTIG  Dort sind die Konfigurationen des Web-Servers beschrieben wie z.B.: die Einstellungen und oder die Willkommen-Seite. Kann schon echt ne gute viertel Stunde dauern, bis man so den Fux raus hat. 

......Nach mehren Neustarts.....
Nun ist dieser auch installiert. Teste einmal mit *localhost* in dem Browser und einmal mit *www.TT-GOA.HomeIP.net* - ha geil - es funtzt.
Immer gut drauf achten, dass die IP aktualisiert wird, denn bei einer vom Provider dynamisch vergebenen IP-Adresse muss dem DynDNS.org-Server immer wieder bescheid gesagt werden (dazu das Tool DirectUpdate)

Jut, hoffe erst Mal geholfen zu haben...
- wie gesagt meine Page ist auch noch im Aufbau - hab leider auch nur wenig Zeit.
Aber mit jedem Tag ein Bissel mehr

CU

by
[-TT-]


----------



## TenTacle (27. Oktober 2003)

ahso

den Apache-Server (WAMPP) gibt es zwei Versionen: *1*.3...oder so und den *2*.0.4...oder so.

Den Unterschied kenne ich nicht 100%ig. Ich weiß nur dass man beim 1. alles zu Fuß machen muss, obwohl es beim 2. auch noch ne ganze Menge ist. Ausserdem gibt es fast alle drei Monate 'n neuses Update.

Auf jeden Fall ist der *Apache* echt in Ordnung zu mal er auf fast allen OS-Systemen läuft und auch noch kostenlos ist. Ein echtes KOMPLIMENT an die Entwickler ! RESPECT


----------



## Tim C. (27. Oktober 2003)

*Mal ein paar Worte zur Performance*

Ich hoffe ihr seid euch im Klaren darüber, dass die Geschwindigkeiten, die so auf eurer Seite erreicht werden, nur mäßig bis unterdurchschnittlich sind. Der Großteil von euch hat eine normale T-DSL Anbindung mit 768 kbit/s Downstream und nur 128kbit/s Upstream.
Besucht nun einer eure Seite, so wird zum Übertragen der Daten zum User natürlich der Upstream Kanal gebraucht und dieser hat mal grade doppelte ISDN Geschwindigkeit. 
Sprich bei zwei bis vier Besuchern Gleichzeitig könnt ihr Sachen wie Bilder Gallerien oder Freeware-Tool-Downloads getrost in die Tonne kloppen.

Holt euch lieber für 3-5€ 100MB vernünftig gehosteten Webspace. Damit sind i.d.R. 98% der Leute besser bedient.

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## vanteX (27. Oktober 2003)

Wollt desweiteren nur mal kurz hinzufügen das T-Online das Anbinden eines Servers mit der T-DSL Flat in den AGBs untersagt!
Nicht das da welche Probleme kriegen mit denen!


----------



## TenTacle (27. Oktober 2003)

N'abend,

das mit der Geschwindigkeit kann ich bestätigen : Bei 4 oder 5 Zugriffen gleichzeitig geht dieser Rechner hier bei mir ganz schön in die Knie und die Bandbreite reicht für vernünftige Klicks und Surf-Webseiten nicht aus. Für eine Seite die lediglich nur Infos enthält reicht es, aber nicht um eine Seite zu veröffentlichen, wo dann viele Klicks drauf kommen. Solange immer nur ein paar Bekannte drauf zugreifen geht's noch. Werde etwas nachrüsten müssen, was meinen Arbeitsspeicher in diesem Rechner hier betrifft.

Desweiteren habe ich mich auch schon über einen denic-Eintrag informiert und  1&1 hat eigendlich ein gutes Webhosting-Angebot.
Ansonsten - so lange meine Page noch "under construction" ist - so lange werd ich es noch mit DynDNS.org weiter betreiben - bis Alles läuft und alle Tests erfolgreich sind.

Da wir gerade beim Thema T-Online sind:
Ich bin ganz froh, dass ich mir meine Flatrate bei Arcor geholt habe - bei denen sind die Einschränkungen noch nicht so hoch geschraubt. T-Online und AOL sind im Moment sowieso die Spassbremsen Nummer 1 im Intertnet (sage nur kazaa, eMule, eDonkey, DSL-Bereitschaft, und was die Dienstleistungen betrifft...)

CU

by
[-TT-]


----------



## BpL_Maximus (29. Oktober 2003)

Also mir kommt es nicht so sehr auf das Publishen einer HP an, sondern ich will einen FTP-Server aufsetzen. Alles klappt schon, jedoch kann man, wenn man zu meiner IP connectet nur auf den Router zugreifen! Ich will aber auf die interne IP 192.168.1.*3* zugreifen. Wie  das?

Gruß Max


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Oktober 2003)

Stichwort: Port-Forwarding.

Bitte  oder Google bemühen.


----------



## chibisuke (29. Oktober 2003)

also je nachdem was du machen willst...

wenn der FTP-Server auf dem router liegt, dann kannst du ein Netzlaufwerk einrichten und den server auf dieses laufwerk einstellen, wenn der server auf dem anderen rechner liegt musst du NAT benutzen und die FTP ports routen (ACHTUNG: Bei Passivem FTP muss eine reihe von ports für die passiv verbindungen zusätzlich geroutet werden)

was das hosten eines servers betrifft.. ich hab das im kleinen stiel hier auf so gemacht,... hab n win2k server system drauf, Apache, MySQL, mod_fastcgi und php_fastcgi laufen, des weiteren läuft mod_cgi auf den datentypen pl cgi exe bat cmd und noch einigen mehr....
Wer allerdings mod_cgi so sehr nutzt und sogar exe dateien da rein packt der sei gewahrnt! eine ordendliche config ist hier oberstes gebot sonst is der rechner ganz schnell offen...

Wenn du nun eine domain bekommst, so läst es sich bei dynamic IP anschlüssen nicht vermeiden auf dienste wie DynDNS zurück zu greifen..
sprich, du besorgst dir n dyndns acc, bzw. benutzt den weiter, und die domain wird dann so konfigoriert:
domainname.de IN CNAME domainname.dyndns.org


----------



## BpL_Maximus (29. Oktober 2003)

was ist port-forwarding? wenn damit gemeint ist für welche (interne) ip welche ports freigegeben sind dann habe ich für meine ip alle ports (1-65000) freigegeben!

bei mir ist unter NAT  "nur SUA" engeschaltet! Soll ich auf "vollständig" stellen.

Oder sagt einfach was ich im DOS-Fenster unter telnet einrichten soll?

Gruß Max


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Oktober 2003)

Schreibe ich so undeutlich !?

Über Port-Forwarding informieren und dann die Dokumentation deines Routers konsultieren.


----------



## totgereggt (27. Februar 2004)

> was das hosten eines servers betrifft.. ich hab das im kleinen stiel hier auf so gemacht,... hab n win2k server system drauf, Apache, MySQL, mod_fastcgi und php_fastcgi laufen, des weiteren läuft mod_cgi auf den datentypen pl cgi exe bat cmd und noch einigen mehr....



meinst du xampp?

41mb, falls dus nich hast (googlen).. innerhalb von 10 minuten läuft der webserver 
ich hab damit aufgehört, wil die bandbreite etwas lächerlich ist... ab & zu mach ich das teil an, damit freunde mal schnell was von mir ziehen können ohne problemem mit icq o.ä. zu haben..


----------



## DerColler (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

Würde mich auch sehr für eine solche Sache (eigenen Webserver)  interessieren -allerdings bezweifele ich das es besonders viel Sinn machen würde, da man:

- vermutlich kaum Geld sparen würde,
(allerdings kann mir das jemand gerne Mal auflisten, wenn Ahnung davon vorhanden ist)
- es viel Arbeit macht.

Wie wäre es aber wenn sich ein paar Provieder-unzufriedenen Zusammen tun, sich eine Standleitung besorgen, einen (oder ein paar)  "guten" Rechner hinstellen, und die Ganze Sache (das Geld und die Arbeit) würde durch die Anzahl der Personen geteilt werden... Loht es sich dann nicht? bzw. was kostet es dann?

Gruß!


----------



## Robert T-Online (16. April 2004)

Moin,

ich hab mir nachdem ich den threat durchgelesen hatte xampp runtergeladen und instaliert. Es klappt auch alles wunderbar wenn ich in der adresseleiste localhost eingebe. Aber wenn ich localhost durch eine .no-ip.com domain ersetzte werden die bilder entweder nur halb oder garnicht angezeigt, weiß einer woran dies liegen könnte?

MfG

Robert T-Online


----------

